# salamanders paint scheme?



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

hi i recently started a army of space marines and imperial guard and i chose salamanders as my space marine paint scheme. does anyone have a way of painting them? because im stuck on how to paint their green Armour.:victory: :biggrin: :mrgreen:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Orkhide sahde, Highlight Snot green, Hard-edge highlight scorpion green if you're feeling adventurous. Nice 'n easy. I hope (have done it before, but am quite experienced)


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a Knarloc green undercoat over a black base coat leaving the cracks black. Then a coat of snot green. I'd post pics but my models are at the other house.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i use:

undercoat: chaos black.
base coat of: gnarloc green foundation.
1st layer: dark angels green.
2nd layer: dark angels green with catachan green 3:1mix.
3rd layer: dark angels green with a minty hint of snot green 4:1mix.
and optional: the green wash what ever its called.
and high light with snot green and extreme highlights with a mix of 3:1 of snot green and skull white.

boltguns: chaos black.
drybrush: chaos black wth a mix of codex grey 5:1 mix.
highlight with codex grey.

metal bits are mithril solver with dry brush of boltgun metal (optional).

flames: start with a blood red as base.
then move to red gore.
then blazing orange with mix of sunburst yellow 1:1 mix.
and finaly sunburst yellow.

eyes: blazing orange or sunburst yellow.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

As you can see, there are a variety of ways. Try some out, see what you like. Maybe come up with your own? Share what your results are, I'd be very interested. Maybe post a WIP? Good luck!


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

thank you this has been a real help ill post some pic later on when I've finished!!


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

jjohnny5 said:


> hi i recently started a army of space marines and imperial guard and i chose salamanders as my space marine paint scheme


The best both choices ^^
Anyway, here is my post about my salamander army if it could help :
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26160

The only thing I changed since was to use charadon instead of black chaos on their shoulders.


----------

